# DTM vs Alkyd



## Tonyg

I have some interior restaurant doors - in the kitchen and service areas. There is no down time when they are closed and coming in during third shift is not an option. I need quick drying but obviously something durable and washable. DTM waterborne is my first thought because of the dry time and odor but will it be as durable as say the SW All Surface oil?


----------



## Andyman

Can you take the doors off and paint them out back? Surley they can't expect you to paint a busy door during working hours, especially an oil product. This way you can disassemble and scuff sand ect. DTM or ProClassic could be good products, depends how you are going to apply it. I've had good results with PC H2O.


----------



## Tonyg

Andyman said:


> Can you take the doors off and paint them out back? Surley they can't expect you to paint a busy door during working hours, especially an oil product. This way you can disassemble and scuff sand ect. DTM or ProClassic could be good products, depends how you are going to apply it. I've had good results with PC H2O.


Uh, no. I wouldn't even consider removing a half dozen steel doors(inluding 2 or 3 interior side of entry doors) and yes this will be done working hours. Kitchen starts at 8am and dinner service begins with customers at 4pm. I can have the doors 'fairly' protected but if they mess them up I get paid to do it again. Thought about an oil juiced up with Japan Drier but I don't like adding too much additive and odor will linger probably into the evening. Just not sure if a DTM WB would be a good choice for this.


----------



## Andyman

I wouldn't want to be eating my dinner in a oil fumed enviroment. Watch your bucket and rags around the grill. I suppose quick dry is your option. Maybe take some traffic cones too. LOL


----------



## johnpaint

Quick dry primer with color added and then use dtm over it. Or you could use xim then dtm.


----------



## PaintinNC

If Fumes are a concern, use SWP 0 VOC Acrylic, it is like DTM with no VOC's, if you can stand a little odor use SWP Pro Industrial Pre Cat Epoxy. Fast drying and tough as nails. DTM stays a little to soft too long if the doors are back into service that soon.


----------



## Tonyg

PaintinNC said:


> If Fumes are a concern, use SWP 0 VOC Acrylic, it is like DTM with no VOC's, if you can stand a little odor use SWP Pro Industrial Pre Cat Epoxy. Fast drying and tough as nails. DTM stays a little to soft too long if the doors are back into service that soon.


I found no 0 VOC Acrylic for SWP. Did you mean the Pro Industrial?

PRO INDUSTRIAL™ 0 VOC ACRYLIC
http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B66W611


----------



## PaintinNC

Yea, that is the stuff, It comes in Gloss or Semi-Gloss and all the bases, so you can go pastel or dark if your customer chooses that.


----------



## PatsPainting

What is on the doors now? if they are oil, I would think putting any type of acrylic on first would be bad idea. If they are oil just keep with oil. Just something they will have to deal with for a few hours.

Pat


----------



## Andyman

ProIndustrial 0 VOC Acrylic looks like good stuff. I'm going to have to demo a gallon.


----------



## PaintinNC

PatsPainting said:


> What is on the doors now? if they are oil, I would think putting any type of acrylic on first would be bad idea. If they are oil just keep with oil. Just something they will have to deal with for a few hours.
> 
> Pat


I didn't think you could still get oil based in Calif.? and if the surface is dull and clean 0 VOC acrylic will stick like a champ.


----------



## PatsPainting

PaintinNC said:


> I didn't think you could still get oil based in Calif.? and if the surface is dull and clean 0 VOC acrylic will stick like a champ.


I dunno, I gotta see if first. I'm still not sold if the surface is cleaned and dulled that WB will work. I'm sure its just a matter of time before I have no other options.

Still have quarts of oil here in California.

Pat


----------



## Tonyg

Finally had the opportunity to take care of the kitchen doors and frames. Picked up the 0 VOC Pro Industrial Acrylic for the finish and tried the AllSurface acrylic primer. The Allsurface primer was garbage and put it back on the truck after using it on half a door and ended up spot priming the rest with a spray rust inhibitor. 

I was actually impressed with the Pro Industrial and will probably use it again. The viscosity was much thinner than I expected, brushed well, and leveled out nicely with a good gloss. These doors were just getting cleaned up so this was one coat of same color and I ended up doing a couple over again because it just did not have any hiding capability so plan on a couple of coats. The great thing was that it had almost no odor and dried very quickly. This was in a working restaurant kitchen and the garlic smelled great without the paint odor. Although the label said 30min, it was pretty close to dry to the touch within 15min's so with a least a half dozen people working around them I had no problem with wet paint.

The old alkyd finish was sanded well and spot primed but the test will be how durable it will hold up in a difficult environment.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Id go WB. Todays wb are much more supiorior than oils. Id prob use solo gloss. After a sand and prime. It will hold up much more better than any oil. 
.
Pat I have to drive to victorville or san deigo county to get oil base paints


----------



## momule

The big thing i like about the 0Voc is the adhesion. If you read the data page on both you will find the 0Voc has a adhesion rating of 1386 psi. DTM is only around 500 psi. 

Just goes to show "green" doesn't mean less in durabilty.


----------



## wJOHN

I use SW Metal Latex or other DTM's ,on all my metal bucks and door and it holds up fine.
The problem with metal latex type paints is coverage when using lighter colors if you are brushing.


----------



## 6126

PaintinNC said:


> If Fumes are a concern, use SWP 0 VOC Acrylic, it is like DTM with no VOC's, if you can stand a little odor use SWP Pro Industrial Pre Cat Epoxy. Fast drying and tough as nails. DTM stays a little to soft too long if the doors are back into service that soon.


Ditto. You cant beat that stuff. Much more durable than DTM.


----------

